# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Periodico roto y recompuesto

## Mag_KILIAN

Salu2 magicos a tod@s:
Acabo de adquirir el juego del periodico roto y recompuesto y mi manera de ejecutarlo es cojiendo los trozos ya rotos dentro de una chistera y unirlos magicamente al ricmo de la musica.
Bien...

Creo recordar de un mago que hacia lo mismo sin musica y mientras cojia los trozos los leia y citaba con mucho humor noticias o anuncios de lo mas irónico y graciosos.

¿Alguien me podria refrescar la memoria o ayudar con algunas de esas frases?

Muchas Gracias  :Wink1:

----------


## Mago Manè

No conozco esa version pero en el libro de Antonio Romero puedes encontrar una version de periodico roto y recompuesto muy buena que es la que yo uso. Esta version no es de Antonio pero el ha incluido un par de detalles que mejoran el juego, yo no uso exactamente esa version por que gracias a un buen amigo he conseguido mejorarla, pero la he usado mucho tiempo y es muy buena.

Espero haberte sido util, un saludo

----------


## ignoto

> No conozco esa version pero en el libro de Antonio Romero puedes encontrar una version de periodico roto y recompuesto muy buena que es la que yo uso. Esta version no es de Antonio pero el ha incluido un par de detalles que mejoran el juego, yo no uso exactamente esa version por que gracias a un buen amigo he conseguido mejorarla, pero la he usado mucho tiempo y es muy buena.
> 
> Espero haberte sido util, un saludo


No le vale. Antonio Romero utiliza la reconstrucción flash mientras que Mag-KILIAN utiliza la de la chapa y el imán que no tiene nada que ver.

Sería lo mismo que recomendar la charla que dá Pepe Carroll a su incauto tramposo para un fuera del universo basándose en que los dos son juegos con cartas.

----------


## Kal-El

Y que tal, sin chistera y a la vista :Confused:   :Wink:

----------


## Magoantonio

Hola, respecto a mi periódico, publicado en La Magia de Antonio Romero, cuando lo escribí el nodimio no había llegado al mundo mágico.
Actualmente, desde hace varios años, utilizo imanes de neodimio para evitar el alambre.
La ventaja de la versión del libro respecto a otros periódicos publicados es que se puede hacer prácticamente rodeado y los trocitos quedan ocultos en la misma acción de desplagado instantaneo. Esto es gracias a un flap que se ñade en la construcción del periódico la cual es mi principal aportación.
Un saludo
Antonio Romero

----------


## emilioelmago

Si es que Antonio eres un crack. Cuanto te tiene que agradecer la Magia y todos los magos de este planeta.
Me alegro verte por aquí. 
Un abrazo y un saludo a todos.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Emilio el Mago
Tlf 649 983235

----------


## Magoantonio

Gracias Emilio, que me voy a poner "colorao" pero el secreto es la necesidad. Necesitaba actuar rodeado y en malas condiciones y me puse a pensar
Un saludo Emilio

----------


## Marko

Mag_KILLIAN: A ver si te sirven estas frases:

¿Hay riesgos de inundación? Quizás sí, quizás no. Según los expertos, todo depende del tiempo.

Según se ha podido saber, el famoso golfista Tiger Woods juega con sus propias bolas.

Arrestan a pescador por usar a su mujer como carnada para tiburones.

Los investigadores han descubierto que la infertilidad no es hereditaria.

Vendo árbol de Navidad artificial. Le falta trípode, luces y ramas.

Tengo Viagra. Necesito mujer. Cualquier edad entre 18 y 80 años. Teléfono .....

Anuncio: Debido a la falta de interés de familiares y amigos, la fiesta de cumpleaños de Beatriz Parra ha sido cancelada.

Vendo muñeca inflable buenas condiciones. Usada únicamente 3 veces. 25 euros.

Vendo pavo asado de ocho días. Comido parcialmente. Ambos muslos intactos.

Anuncio: Salón de belleza Ruperto. Si no podemos hacer que se vea bella es que usted es bien horrible.

----------


## Bubby Barton

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Marko, hermano, eres un crack. ¿Tienes en mente venir a España a actuar?

----------


## gilbert-magic

Mas frases...

Aviso oportuno:

Cambio bicicleta descompuesta por silla de ruedas

Se intercambia preservativo roto por ropa de bebe

Cambio suegra por serpiente venenosa... pago la diferencia

Asesino en serie busca chica para corta relación

Y hay otras pero ya las han dicho y otras que no recuerdo...

----------


## magolek

Mago antonio? un flap? , en la versión que conozco con neodimio, no existe flap. Igual no hablamos de la misma versión. Lo que existe es lo que dice ignoto sobre la chapa. 
Sin embargo con alambre si que se podría interpretar como flap. 
Me aclaras el asunto?

Saludos.

----------


## Rafa505

Hay una que es:
"Cambio perro Pitbull por mano ortopédica"

----------


## Mag_KILIAN

jajaja muy buenas las frases muchas gracias xD

----------


## miguelajo

Su suegra es un bombom...nosotros le ponemos la caja...
ATAUDES MARTINEZ...el descanso eterno.

----------


## pablo

:D  :D  :D   je je je  ,  que graciosas esas frases . 
Esa  de la suegra  es genial , Miguel .  
 :D  :D  :D 
gracias , un saludo.

----------


## Marko

miguelajo, ¡excelente lo de la suegra!  :D. Marko

----------


## ignoto

> Mago antonio? un flap? , en la versión que conozco con neodimio, no existe flap. Igual no hablamos de la misma versión. Lo que existe es lo que dice ignoto sobre la chapa. 
> Sin embargo con alambre si que se podría interpretar como flap. 
> Me aclaras el asunto?
> 
> Saludos.


Libro "La magia de Antonio Romero" de Antonio Romero.

Un gran libro de magia. Me gustó lo de los chicles.

----------


## magolek

Ok. Le intentaré echar un vistazo. Creo que el libro está en la sociedad. 
gracias y saludos

----------


## miguelajo

Yo lo que hice fué aplicar el plegado de Antonio Romero a la idea del No TEAR...

----------


## McPincho

Te recomiendo la revista El Jueves. Hay una sección de noticias de verdad que la titulan "Noticias de prensa seria" y son noticias verdaderas pero divertidas.

----------


## ERICKSON PERDOMO

> Hola, respecto a mi periódico, publicado en La Magia de Antonio Romero, cuando lo escribí el nodimio no había llegado al mundo mágico.
> Actualmente, desde hace varios años, utilizo imanes de neodimio para evitar el alambre.
> La ventaja de la versión del libro respecto a otros periódicos publicados es que se puede hacer prácticamente rodeado y los trocitos quedan ocultos en la misma acción de desplagado instantaneo. Esto es gracias a un flap que se ñade en la construcción del periódico la cual es mi principal aportación.
> Un saludo
> Antonio Romero



Querido Antonio tengo el DVD de gene anderson, estoy prepararando una nueva rutina, con este juego como opener en mi nuevo show; ya he presentado este juego para publico he incluso en un programa de television de mi pais; pero no sabia que habia una version mejorada en donde se puede hacer rodeado, es excelente para mi rutina debido a que yo trabajo constantemente magia de salon en donde tu sabes el publico esta muy cerca y en algunas ocasiones no se puede impedir que observen por todos los angulos; estuve preguntando en colombia este libro tuyo en mundomagos.com y la esculela de artes magicas y esta agotado este ejemplar ademas observe el link en de tiendademagia.com y alli tambien esta agotado. Me encantaria contar con tu valiosa colaboracion para poder construir el mio mucho mejor y lograr la mayor limpieza posible en mi nueva rutina; de antemano agradezco tu tiempo con tu positiva respuesta.  Gracias!

----------

